# Some First Experimental Pics



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm new to photography but thought i'd have a crack after looking at some other photo's on this forum. I've been practising some different things with my cheapo camera and having some fun. Heres one I took inside a white upside down carrier bag on a piece of photo paper...










I was quite pleased with the kind of floating effect even though it's sat level on the floor. Anyone else got any nice effect type techniques without using image enhancement?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Good pic, keep it up.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That is crisp! Well done.

Jase will no doubt have problems with the bezel position


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. It was your post that got me started pg tips. Very encouraging and informative.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Excellent. Its amazing the results you can get with DIY diffusers and light boxes. Pros would spend hundreds on a light tent and strobes to get pretty much the same effect.

cant get much cheaper than a plastic bag!


----------



## Chris H (Dec 9, 2009)

Given the materials used to get that, it is an amazing photo! :notworthy: Have you got anymore?


----------



## capnblack (Mar 11, 2010)

Superb photograph, nice one!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the DIY light tent idea!


----------



## Snookster (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice photos :kewlpics:


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

there was a post (i think) on tz forums a while back on how to make a small light tent for a fiver.

mind you thats overpriced seeing the results with a plastic bag - very noice !!


----------

